# Top Chef?



## smoke king (Mar 9, 2008)

My wife tells me that a new season of "Top Chef" starts this week. Can anybody confirm ?

Of all the competitive cooking shows, I  liked that one the best. And that Padma-(sound of wolf whistle or cat call) if I were 20 years younger......and better looking.......and had all my hair....and teeth.....and lost 20#......and were able to stay awake past 8:30 PM...........she would be under my spell!!


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, season four starts this week. There are a lot more female competitors this year; roughly half of the chefs are women this season. I can't wait to see the guest chef judges from Chi-town that could possibly appear:

Homaru Cantu
Charlie Trotter
Rick Tramonto
Gale Gand
Grant Achatz


----------



## love2"Q" (Mar 9, 2008)

i think it starts tonight ...


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2008)

It starts Wednesday night


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

OK - nobody post anything important Wednesday night - we'll all be watching TC!


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 10, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Yeah, season four starts this week. There are a lot more female competitors this year; roughly half of the chefs are women this season. I can't wait to see the guest chef judges from Chi-town that could possibly appear:
> 
> Homaru Cantu
> Charlie Trotter
> ...


 
I'm going out on a limb and say if we see ONE of these, that will be a lot.  More likely: 

Jean Joho
Jackie Shen
Arun Sampanthavivat
Rick Bayless
Suzy Crofton
Susan Goss
Michael Kornick
oooh what's the chef's name at Avec and Blackbird?  It is right on the tip of my tongue......


----------



## jkath (Mar 10, 2008)

I am beyond excited to have the new season kick off! I've even been re-watching the old episodes, and the DVR is ready to go. 
Have you guys read all the bios yet? I didn't want to, till I saw each one in person. 
As for females, I think there's less than half. I'm just supposing that it never seemed like there were ever that many, since a lot got kicked off early on in the competition.

I still wish I could find season 1's Dave and have him cook for me.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 10, 2008)

Season 1's Dave? Is'nt he the "I'm not your b*tch, b*tch!" guy?

Yeah, he was one my favorites too.

Of course, I also liked Marcel in season 2-I guess I like to pull for the guy that everyone loves to hate!!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a new haircut the other day and the guy put a lot of "product" on it ... then it got rained on.  The next morning I woke up and my hair looked exactly like Marcels!!


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 11, 2008)

jkath said:


> I am beyond excited to have the new season kick off! I've even been re-watching the old episodes, and the DVR is ready to go.
> Have you guys read all the bios yet? I didn't want to, till I saw each one in person.
> As for females, I think there's less than half. I'm just supposing that it never seemed like there were ever that many, since a lot got kicked off early on in the competition.
> 
> I still wish I could find season 1's Dave and have him cook for me.



Season 1's Dave is chef of a restaurant here in New York.... Sola or something like that.  Can't remember exactly.  I still haven't been to Perilla (that's Harold's place).


----------



## jkath (Mar 11, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Season 1's Dave? Is'nt he the "I'm not your b*tch, b*tch!" guy?




I loved the T-shirt too.

He's in NY? Why do all the New Yorkers get all the good stuff?

You know who else I'd love to have cook for me - Stephen. I didn't like him at all till I saw them in the reunion show and on national TV, he apologized profusely for his words and actions. That was really cool. I thought of Marcel the other night when I was watching Iron Chef and one guy was known for his "molecular gastronomy"....and I told dh "watch - he'll make a foam"...sure enough, he did.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 12, 2008)

jkath said:


> ....and I told dh "watch - he'll make a foam"...sure enough, he did.


 
Did someone say foam?


----------



## Weeks (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm watching the reruns of season 3 right now and brainstorming tonight's dinner on paper right now. Looking forward to this season!


----------



## Flourgirl (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, I didn't know this was starting already, thanks for the info!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 12, 2008)

I love this show... it is the only "reality" show I watch. I am excited but I also think reality shows tend to play out by the 3rd season because the contestants are too familiar with the format etc. I hope they find a way to keep it fresh.

I agree with the comments on Stephen he was much more likeable aferwards... for whatever reason I liked Marcel (maybe just because he got picked on so much) at least better than that twerp that won last season there was something insincere about him to me.

Looking foward to a new season of charchyters and food disasters (the train wrecks are the best part)


----------



## redkitty (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, so is this show like England's Master Chef?

ETA:  never mind!  I googled and read about the show!


----------



## jkath (Mar 12, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Did someone say foam?


IC - you always keep me smiling


I'm so excited......less than 2 hours till the show starts...........


----------



## Weeks (Mar 12, 2008)

20 minutes and counting!


----------



## Weeks (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote of the episode so far: "We're a couple!"


----------



## smoke king (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so glad its back on-kind of a foul-mouthed bunch this year,eh? Think I'll look for the "uncensored" version on DVD !! hmmm...I wonder if my "girls gone wild" guy can get it for me...................


----------



## jkath (Mar 13, 2008)

They were a bit on the *BLEEP* side, weren't they? 
Especially Andrew. I'm thinking he's ADHD.

As for the couple, I bet if they last a while in the show, they'll either help each other out or end up in a fight. 
Looks like we're in for another great season.

Ok, IronChef - you're really good at this game - who do you see as the top three?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 13, 2008)

I was quite unimpressed with the foul mouths and bad attitudes of this bunch.  And then there was the bad hair ....

Plus that guy had no clue as to what piccatta was.  How lame.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2008)

I stayed up and watched it. Good show... but EVEN I KNOW WHAT CHICKEN Pitccata is.

Where did they find that guy??

I want the Greek guy to win and yes... it's just because he's Greek! lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2008)

*First elimination*

Who thinks Nimma deserved to be the first eliminated? I thought not knowing what piccata is was a bigger problem than oversalting the shrimp - although, not having tasted it, if it was really inedible, I guess that would be fair grounds for dismissal.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 13, 2008)

Hard to say at this point, but I like Richard, Dale, and Spike. From the first episode, this was my impression:

Nimma was this season's Clay. Totally outclassed and out of her league. Shouldn't have even been there. 

Andrew is this seasons's Joey. Big mouth, doesn't back it up.

Ryan is this season's Howie. If you don't know what it is, shut up.

Erik is this season's Dave or Frank. WTF was up with his presentation? It looked like a trainwreck, even if his souffle was properly made. 

With that being said, I would've had problems with the souffle had I drawn that dish. I think the easiest was the one dish that both people boned: the picatta.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 13, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Who thinks Nimma deserved to be the first eliminated? I thought not knowing what piccata is was a bigger problem than oversalting the shrimp - although, not having tasted it, if it was really inedible, I guess that would be fair grounds for dismissal.


 
I felt badly for Nimma. I think she was out of her element in this very strong field. In addition to her VERY bad shrimp and (whoever heard of cauliflower with shrimp scampi?) side dish, she had just about the worst pizza in the quick-fire.

Not knowing what piccata is was a huge faux pas, tho, but not as bad, imho as those two who didn't know how to construct a souffle! Mashed Potatoes??? Rice Pudding???? Give me a break! no wonder they both turned out so gross. and then the guy had the *$(*%&*^* to put _nachos_ on top his so-called souffle so that what ever puff it might have had went POOF!

Oh yes!  and by the way, my favorite so far is Stephanie, last night's winner.  I am looking forward to seeing what Manuel is going to do, tho.  He's got a lot of high end experience, and is an Exec here in New York.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2008)

i only caught a few minutes, dozed off, and caught the end.  but what the f#%k!!!

do they know that they're on tv? 

an occasional bleep is ok, when appropriately placed for a given emotion, but almost all of them sounded like potty mouthed kids. a real turn off.

and i thought the guy who completely blew chicken piccata shoulda been tossed. he kept referring to "what he knew from his childhood", and about the amount of starch served with chicken piccata. he clearly didn't know what the heck it was, and should have said so. who cares what starch you serve? in fact, it should be served as it's own course, in a proper italian restaurant. how can you not know piccata? 

i finally liked something rocco dispirito said. he mentioned how the piccatas were devoid of "that acidic butter sauce". at least _he_ knows piccata.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 13, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Who thinks Nimma deserved to be the first eliminated? I thought not knowing what piccata is was a bigger problem than oversalting the shrimp - although, not having tasted it, if it was really inedible, I guess that would be fair grounds for dismissal.


 
Oversalting=death on T.C. It makes the judges mad

I hate when I oversalt it is so embarassing and there is nothing you can do to save your dish either.

Always feel bad for the first one down.

What is brutal about that show is that one bad decision can doom you no matter how good a chef and anyone can create a kitchen disaster.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 13, 2008)

Oversalting is one of the biggest sins ANYWHERE, not just Top Chef. It's worse than making a dish that doesn't resemble the "classic", because at least you can eat the later. She even admitted that she didn't try her shrimp! WTF is that? If she did, she could've fixed it by saucing it, which she should've anyway since her shrimp looked about as dry as a shoe. Anyone who doesn't try their food before they present it is an idiot. 

What made drawing the souffle particulary hard was the fact that you also had to present it last, but finish cooking your dish at the same time as everyone else. Unless you regulary make souffles, executing that would be very difficult.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 13, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Oversalting is one of the biggest sins ANYWHERE, not just Top Chef. It's worse than making a dish that doesn't resemble the "classic", because at least you can eat the later. She even admitted that she didn't try her shrimp! WTF is that? If she did, she could've fixed it by saucing it, which she should've anyway since her shrimp looked about as dry as a shoe. Anyone who doesn't try their food before they present it is an idiot.


 

I thought she admitted they were salty, meaning she had tried them and served them anyway!  What's worse?


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 13, 2008)

The picked the right loser.. They couldn't even eat hers.  I was really surprised they didn't know what Chicken Picata was..  Pretty basic and really easy to make good... 

I was really surprised to see the big guy put mashed potatoes in a Soufle... Wow what a dunderhead move..  It think he was thinking quiche..


----------



## ironchef (Mar 13, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I thought she admitted they were salty, meaning she had tried them and served them anyway! What's worse?


 
Maybe? I thought that she said that she had only tasted the cauliflower component, and not the shrimp.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 13, 2008)

Couldn't stay awake long enough _ I even missed the rerun of the Project Runway finale that came on right before TC.  Dang!  thank God for reruns.............

Foul mouths? in Chicago?  what didja expect???


----------



## Weeks (Mar 13, 2008)

I rather liked Richard. He seems to have the skills to back himself up. Dale I'm not so sure about, though his dishes were complex.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Maybe? I thought that she said that she had only tasted the cauliflower component, and not the shrimp.



I found a blog that says she did taste the shrimp and knew they were salty: My monkey could do that: Top Chef 3/12/08--"Anything You Can Cook I Can Cook Better" summary

I think I remember her saying that, too.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 14, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I found a blog that says she did taste the shrimp and knew they were salty: My monkey could do that: Top Chef 3/12/08--"Anything You Can Cook I Can Cook Better" summary
> 
> I think I remember her saying that, too.


 
I watched it again last night and she did say she tasted it and knew it was salty.

So, to you, is knowlingly serving inedibly salty food worse than not having the common sense (or not giving a hoot) to taste it before serving?

I guess I'd have to say it is.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 14, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I watched it again last night and she did say she tasted it and knew it was salty.
> 
> So, to you, is knowlingly serving inedibly salty food worse than not having the common sense (or not giving a hoot) to taste it before serving?
> 
> I guess I'd have to say it is.


 
Whether or not it is worse is not the issue.  She would have had _nothing_ to serve the judges at that point if she hadn't served the salty shrimp. She was far better off taking the chance they would judge someone else's dish worse than hers, than to have served them nothing!


----------



## smoke king (Mar 14, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Whether or not it is worse is not the issue.  She would have had _nothing_ to serve the judges at that point if she hadn't served the salty shrimp. She was far better off taking the chance they would judge someone else's dish worse than hers, than to have served them nothing!


Well put, Chef June


----------



## ironchef (Mar 14, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Whether or not it is worse is not the issue. She would have had _nothing_ to serve the judges at that point if she hadn't served the salty shrimp. She was far better off taking the chance they would judge someone else's dish worse than hers, than to have served them nothing!


 
Also, even if her shrimp was seasoned correctly, her presentation was horrible. The thing is, she had 90 minutes to prep and cook. Unless she had only four pieces of shrimp (one for the judges and one for the camera plate), she should have had more than enough time to sear off some test pieces in order to get the seasoning right. 

In any event, she didn't even serve scampi, much like Ryan and the other girl didn't serve picatta. Scampi (the "classic" Italian-American version that everyone knows) usually consists of shrimp in a garlic, butter, white wine, and/or lemon sauce. She marinated her shrimp in just parsley (why in the **** would you marinate something in just parsley???) and sauteed it. The judges didn't even touch on that fact, or maybe it was edited out since there was so much about her dish that was just wrong.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 14, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I watched it again last night and she did say she tasted it and knew it was salty.
> 
> So, to you, is knowlingly serving inedibly salty food worse than not having the common sense (or not giving a hoot) to taste it before serving?
> 
> I guess I'd have to say it is.



Yeah, you're right. According to the Food Network recipe I looked at, it takes 20 minutes to prep and cook shrimp scampi. She could have made it four times and eventually gotten it right, if she'd known what to do. I did think she seemed a little young (26) to be in this competition, although I don't know much about "Top Chef" - the other night was the first time I watched it.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 19, 2008)

tonight.....


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 26, 2008)

Anybody still watching this? On in 10 minutes ...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, GG. I love to watch this but never know when it's on.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd love too but..hubby decided that we should switch to satilite tv...we don't get the right station any more...boo-hoo!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

DW just ordered a channel change!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

Um... but its not on???


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got Dish and have been watching Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares etc on BBC America. Those Brits are brutal! Great fun. LOL


----------



## college_cook (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone else think that this season's group of chefs is lacking in excitement?  None of them really have standout personalities, and even more surprising, none of them really stand out in terms of talent.  Alot of them seem to have really great and innovative ideas, but not necessarily the skills to pull off what they're trying to do.  So far, I'm thinking that richard and dale have the best shot.  Richard likes to push the envelope with his techniques, but Dale seems to want to push the envelope with creative flavors.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 27, 2008)

I find myself less into the show this year for sure. It is the 3rd season of basically the same formula... reality shows start to play themselves out in the 3rd season IMHO. Still an entertaining show but I cant even remember the contestants names.

The first season of reality shows is usually interesting because the contestants dont know what they are in for and either does the viewer. The 2nd season can still be sort of fresh but then it gets old... It is basically like "The Apprentice".. you only get one Omarosa.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2008)

thank god for that!

part of the success of one of the original reality shows, "survivor", was that they changed things up a bit in each of the succeeding seasons so that the contestants initial strategies didn't always work. like early alliances, or trying to fly under the radar, or being the hardest working in camp, etc., etc..

there's not much you can do to a chef but make him cook with various levels of handicap.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 27, 2008)

college_cook said:


> Does anyone else think that this season's group of chefs is lacking in excitement? None of them really have standout personalities, and even more surprising, none of them really stand out in terms of talent. Alot of them seem to have really great and innovative ideas, but not necessarily the skills to pull off what they're trying to do. So far, I'm thinking that richard and dale have the best shot. Richard likes to push the envelope with his techniques, but Dale seems to want to push the envelope with creative flavors.


 
I think we have scarceley seen the chef who will win! (Memo.)  Although I think Stephanie is going to figure heavily in the outcome.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't see the first two seasons, so the only comparison I have is "The Next Iron Chef." I really enjoyed that one - there did seem to be a lot of distinct personalities. Maybe it's because there are so many contestants right now, it's difficult to give them enough screen time for us to really get to know them.

I was a bit surprised that the losing team was so sure of themselves for doing an "upscale" block party. Dumb idea.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 27, 2008)

Bottom line: when in doubt, go with the chefs that have the fine dining experience. With the exception of Ilan and Dave, the final 3-4 contestants and the winners of each season all have the refined cooking skills and palettes from working in high end restaurants.


----------



## virgo152 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm watching it now


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 28, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Bottom line: when in doubt, go with the chefs that have the fine dining experience. With the exception of Ilan and Dave, the final 3-4 contestants and the winners of each season all have the refined cooking skills and palettes from working in high end restaurants.


 
...AND have classical training.


----------



## jkath (Mar 28, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> ... It is basically like "The Apprentice".. you only get one Omarosa.


Didn't you see her in this season's celebrity apprentice? We had to watch her all over again

Okay, so who thought the zoo food was a really interesting idea? I liked it!

But, after the whole "premaking the olive blinis" problem, wouldn't that have given a rather large clue to Erik about his corn dogs?

As for the block party - I sure hope they gave back the unused pantry food.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 4, 2008)

Still sticking to two of my original top three (Dale, Richard) but putting Stephanie in there now. Kind of like Casey, she doesn't seem to have that aggressive, or assertive personality (like Tiffani or Lee Anne) but the girl can cook. Antonia and Andrew I think will round up the final five. Zoi, Lisa, or Spike will get bounced next I think. I can't stand Zoi or Spike.


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a huge problem with Spike too.  He doesn't seem to be much of a chef and he seems kind of unbalanced.  I wish he had gone this week


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't care much for Spike, especially since I think his idiocy lead to Memo's premature departure.  Who in the world hasn't seen "Like Water for Chocolate?" It would have been such a much better choice than their spring rolls!

but I find Andrew totally disgusting. I hope he shoots himself in the foot and goes home on Wednesday!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 6, 2008)

ChefJune - you seem to be "like water for chocolate"


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 7, 2008)

For those who don't have cable or don't live in the U.S., SlashFood is rebroadcasting "Top Chef" on their Web site: Missed Top Chef? Watch it here! - Slashfood


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 7, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I don't care much for Spike, especially since I think his idiocy lead to Memo's premature departure. Who in the world hasn't seen "Like Water for Chocolate?" It would have been such a much better choice than their spring rolls!
> 
> but I find Andrew totally disgusting. I hope he shoots himself in the foot and goes home on Wednesday!


 
UGH Spike just seems kind of dumb

Andrew is being set up as the drama creator... I hope he comes through otherwise it wont be fun... he definitley has the potential for some great jerk moves and primadonna drama


----------

